# Mercedes wheels on VW CC



## Noggins (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi all, I'm new here and I recently bought a 2010 Volkswagen CC and I was looking to get some different wheels for it. I found someone nearby me that is selling a spare set of Mercedes C class wheels and I was wondering if you guys could give me some more info about these I'm pretty sure all I need is hub centric rings, but please correct me on this. Not sure about the offset yet I'll keep you posted, in the mean time though if we assumed that the offset was in the 32-48 range what would I need to get these to fit. I was going to post pics of the wheels but vortex says I don't have permission, probably because I'm a new member. If anyone could let me know about that too I'd greatly appreciate it. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Noggins (Oct 20, 2017)

The offset is 44.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

What is the center bore? I thought Mercedes used 12mm lug bolts?


----------



## Noggins (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi, sorry about the late response I actually ended up purchasing these wheels from ECS Tuning https://www.ecstuning.com/b-alzor-parts/18-style-628-wheels-set-of-four/628-4kt/ and I was wondering what ball seat lugs to buy for them, if someone could help I'd greatly appreciate it thanks.


----------



## Noggins (Oct 20, 2017)

Would these be the correct ones? https://www.ecstuning.com/b-ecs-parts/ball-seat-wheel-bolt-14x15x27mm-priced-each/s17d27-znnitt~ec/


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Why not just reuse you factory bolts?


----------



## Noggins (Oct 20, 2017)

I'd like to get black ones to match the wheels. Pretty sure the factory ones are silver and don't want it to look weird, unless I'm being crazy.


----------

